# Howdy Y'all



## Msbehavyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Just thought I'd say hello, and tell a bit about myself.  I got started in Kenpo about a year ago at the encouragement of my 5yr old daughter who had started training, since then we've recruited my husband as well and are all having a wonderful time learning the art.  I look forward to reading more here on the forums.

 Ms


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome! What kind of Kenpo are you taking? I'm glad your five year old persuaded you and your husband to get involved! It is fun with the family involved. My older children (two sons) and I are into American Kenpo. My two younger children (daughters) will be joining us soon with Kenpo. Currently, they are taking gymnastics.  They want to take Kenpo as well.

   - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome!  Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Msbehavyn (Sep 12, 2005)

We're studying American Kenpo as well.

 Ms


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!  Please feel free to ask any questions you may have! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome to MT, happy posting.

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSzeb012YYNZ


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiya! We're glad to have you!  Have a look around and enjoy!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome....artyon:


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 14, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey:  Welcome to Martial Talk & I hope you enjoy the forums - if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! 

Best Wishes on you & your family's Kenpo journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Drac (Sep 16, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Enjoy..


----------



## still learning (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the training............Aloha


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome aboard


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 31, 2005)

So sorry...I missed saying Hello.

'Hello!'

and welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome to the board! (I love your user name. hee hee!)


----------



## Navarre (Oct 31, 2005)

I also missed your initial greeting. My apologies.

Welcome to the board! Your username is indeed catchy and kitchy.

Please post more often.


----------



## twayman (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, and of course the world of Kenpo


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sorry for the late intro, but welcome and happy posting.
Terry


----------



## masherdong (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the boards!


----------

